# New Voice-To-MIDI fun!



## el-bo (Oct 26, 2020)

Blimey! Game-changing, perhaps?









Dubler 2 | Vochlea Music


Buy your Dubler 2 license today and convert your voice into MIDI, instantly. Hum synths, beatbox drums, and manipulate effects and filters with your voice.




vochlea.com


----------



## PuerAzaelis (Oct 26, 2020)

Doesn't Melodyne do this already?


----------



## el-bo (Oct 26, 2020)

PuerAzaelis said:


> Doesn't Melodyne do this already?



I don't know. I don't own it.


----------



## d.healey (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## el-bo (Oct 26, 2020)

d.healey said:


>




Ah, that's also cool!

Are you using the BETA?


----------



## d.healey (Oct 26, 2020)

There was a whole discussion about this kind of thing just recently:
https://vi-control.net/community/th...hat-can-turn-my-singing-into-midi-data.99287/


----------



## Tim_Wells (Oct 26, 2020)

PuerAzaelis said:


> Doesn't Melodyne do this already?


Yes and polyphonically, to boot.


----------



## d.healey (Oct 26, 2020)

Tim_Wells said:


> Yes and polyphonically, to boot.


Might be useful for a beatboxer but most singers are monophonic  

Unless you're recording a group of singers of course....


----------



## el-bo (Oct 27, 2020)

d.healey said:


> There was a whole discussion about this kind of thing just recently:
> https://vi-control.net/community/th...hat-can-turn-my-singing-into-midi-data.99287/



Ah, thanks! Shoulda searched  And I just saw somebody has added the Huang video to that thread.

Will close this thread. Thanks, everybody


----------



## el-bo (Oct 27, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Will close this thread.



Anybody know hw I might actually do that?


----------



## Tim_Wells (Oct 27, 2020)

d.healey said:


> Might be useful for a beatboxer but most singers are monophonic
> 
> Unless you're recording a group of singers of course....


Not me. I speak...(err...i mean sing)... out of both sides of my mouth.


----------

